# Gift from a friend



## CWS (Feb 10, 2019)

For Christmas I made a friend a gift for his wife. Today at our woodturning meeting he presented me with a gift.
Only thing wrong was, it was empty.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 10, 2019)

That is very cool!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Nature Man (Feb 11, 2019)

Outstanding and unique! Nice to have friends like that! Chuck


----------

